# Boneless leg of lamb



## BKING! (Jun 9, 2018)

Applewood smoked at 225 deg F with lump charcoal. 
Cooked medium edge to edge. 
Applied a base layer of McCormick’s garlic and herb and applied fresh herbs picked from the garden (basil, mint, lemon balm, thyme, cumin, parsley, and rosemary). 
It was cooked perfectly. I feel my hot and fast phase is over for the large cuts of meat. Slow smoking I feel gives me a more consistent edge to edge doness and I feel there is less chance and ways to screw up the cook.


----------



## oddegan (Jun 9, 2018)

Looks great. Love smoked leg of lamb. Nicely done!


----------



## normanaj (Jun 9, 2018)

NICE!!!

Being Armenian,lamb is a staple in my diet.I am so lucky to be able to obtain it relatively cheaply.

I season with salt,pepper,garlic and fresh rosemary and dill from the garden.

I grew up with lamb on the grill but after doing it on the smoker.....wholesome deliciousness.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 9, 2018)

I would eat a bunch of that !!  Great job.


----------



## BKING! (Jun 9, 2018)

normanaj said:


> NICE!!!
> 
> Being Armenian,lamb is a staple in my diet.I am so lucky to be able to obtain it relatively cheaply.
> 
> ...



Yeah it’s expensive here in the U.S.A. unfortunately. I found out that this isn’t a forgiving piece of meat to cook either. If cooked correctly, it’s some of the best eating out there. If not cooked correctly, it’s very tough and dry.


----------



## normanaj (Jun 9, 2018)

BKING! said:


> Yeah it’s expensive here in the U.S.A. unfortunately. I found out that this isn’t a forgiving piece of meat to cook either. If cooked correctly, it’s some of the best eating out there. If not cooked correctly, it’s very tough and dry.



I live in RI,it just happens to be really cheap here in the NorthEast because there are several ethnic markets locally(Greek,Lebonese etc.)Grandparents were from Armenia.


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 9, 2018)

Looks really good!  What wood did you use for smoke?  My family traditionally has lamb for a holiday dinner and I’m really curious about trying it on the smoker this year.

ETA: it’s literally in the first word of your post. Reading is hard. Disregard the dumb question. Still looks delicious!


----------



## Smoke23 (Jun 9, 2018)

Looks great!
I’ve only had leg of lamb once, it was great. I’m sure smoking it takes it to another level.


----------



## BKING! (Jun 9, 2018)

Smoke23 said:


> Looks great!
> I’ve only had leg of lamb once, it was great. I’m sure smoking it takes it to another level.



It really does take it to another level. It adds another layer of flavor to an already flavorful piece of meat. It’s great.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 10, 2018)

Looks delicious!
I love lamb!
Al


----------



## mike243 (Jun 10, 2018)

I have only smoked 1 boneless leg but it turned out great,little $ to do 1 often but folks that had tried baked and fried and didn't like it loved it,I watch trying to catch 1 on sale/clearance


----------



## Roundtrip (Jun 24, 2019)

I have a Costco boneless leg of lamb to smoke today. Do you marinate and season and smoke it all while leaving the netting on or do you cut it off and unravel the meat for smoking?


----------

